# Good barn find Sunbeam?



## danny7147 (Feb 21, 2012)

My lovely wife found a Raleigh advertised on Gumtree, and when I went down there I found this in a backroom along with a 1907 Humber. It's been modified at some point in the 1920's/30's, but the Sunbeam register have confirmed that the frame number dates it to around 1905! Not bad for £40 










The question is, it's rusty as hell with no hint of any decals left... so restore or preserve? That's the question


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Welcome*

First welcome to the Cabe. We seem to be gaining several new member from east of the pond. It is amazing how little bicycles have changed in over 100 years. I'm certainly no expert but looking at the last pic of the hub and stays that bike has some serious rust. My vote is make it look new again.
Bob


----------



## danny7147 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome 

I've actually had an account on here for a couple of years, but I'd forgotten all about it until I got reminded today! I'd say the same. It's an unusual one, I've been in contact with the Sunbeam register, and it's amongst the oldest Sunbeams known, and one of the earliest "Royal" Sunbeams. I went to buy a Raleigh a couple of days ago that my wife found, and found two in a back room, this, and a 1907 Humber. The Humber is currently being restored, we worked hard over the weekend and it's been completely rust-treated, so that's going well. The 28" wheels are being refurbished, and I've had to have spokes custom made for it, but that'll look an amazing bike when complete.

The Sunbeam though I'm interested in, because I can't seem to find many older... but my instinct is the same, restoration. Still, not a bad find! I finally managed to convince the owner to sell me the pair for £80, about $120... which for a pair of 100+ year old bikes seems like a bargain!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 21, 2012)

*Hi Danny*

Hi Danny... First...Great find!. My opinion...definately restore it!. I have about 15 English racers at this point. Mostly Raleigh 3 speed, also one Rudge, one Fleetwing, & one BSA.
 Do a total restore. Don't worry about the decals, you have plenty of time to either locate them or have them custom made.
                                                      Good luck!..............Wayne


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 22, 2012)

Did you bring the Humber too? I'd be interested to see it if you have any pictures. I have a 1940's (I think) and just love it.


----------



## danny7147 (Feb 22, 2012)

Leave the Humber with me, I didn't take any photos before it was stripped and all you'd see at the moment is a sprayed frame and box of parts(!)

The Sunbeam I had some interesting news about today though. We have a club called the Marston Sunbeam register who built a list of all known Sunbeams, and I got an email today saying that mine's officially the 5th oldest! That's a pretty good find, rusty as it is!

I don't know if Sunbeams ever made it over the pond, but here they're known as the "Rolls Royce of bicycles", mainly because the guy who started the company (Marston!) was a perfectionist who only made the best. My bike new was the equivelant of £2,500 ($3,750ish) in todays money so only the elite could afford them. Because of that they've got a real cult following and even now you'd struggle to find a decent 50's one for under £300+! In 1907 (okay, quick history lesson...) they brought out the Golden Sunbeam which is one of the most highly sought after bikes ever over here, but before that they had the Royal Sunbeam as the top one, and that's what mine is! So, in terms of rarity, they know of two 1901's, two 1903's and four 1909's, but mine's the only one in the middle so it really is a historic piece


----------

